# Butt Mortise Plane



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone have any feedback / experience on these?

Watched an interesting video of a guy using one and now it is like a pebble in my shoe and I can't seem to stop thinking about buying one.

What do you think?

Carlos


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

I think you would need to install a lot of hinges to make a tool like that worth the cost. If you just enjoy doing everything by hand and the thought of grabbing a router to do it makes you cringe or plane chisels take too long, go for it.


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

I just watched the video, and I really don't see why I couldn't do that same exact thing with a block plane, or even a smoothing plane with the mouth opened up. I mean, you are still chopping out the ends of the mortise with a chisel.


----------



## laxbograt (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah I know, it doesn't seem rational to spend all that money on such a unitasker.

Think the need has left, I was tracking one on ebay and the price just jumped from 25 to 75, at that point I'm just a stone's throw from a brand new LN.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I don't have one, but I wanted one for awhile.

Hinges are one application. In fitting moulding
as well the planes are useful for hogging material
off the back of a moulding to fit to a bulging
wall.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

There was a time….......
.....when many woodworkers and artisians use to make their own tools….
It will take a few hours to make this version the way Krenov planes are made.


----------



## Johnnn (Sep 21, 2012)

I don't get what it will do that a router plane won't… As far as the LN video (I just looked it up on youtube), where he cuts a little hinge mortise on the edge of a door panel, I would have just pared that off with the chisel he already had in his hand.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

the guy was installing a small hinge…...what about larger ones?
The idea is to get an even surface under the hinge, this plane makes a better job than a router, because it's narrow and makes a "bridge" over the work area.


----------

